# Mixing types of wax - candlemaking



## KarmaK (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I mix soy wax with beeswax? We have a lot of really dark beeswax, and I was thinking I could lighten it (and hopefully make it a more appealing color) by adding some white soy wax that I have. Would mixing them cause any problems?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know a whole lot about candle making, but I do know different types of wax take different wicks, and burn differently. The folks I know who do candles do tons of testing with wicks & burn rate. There are many forums that are just for candles. You might try asking at one of them. I don't know anything about this one, but you could check it out:

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/


----------

